# The Patriots Latest News Item-Sex Trafficking



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2019)

What should the Pats fans do?
What should the networks do?
What should the players do?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2019)

As far as I know the fans, network or players are not part of this man's dealings, so they should do nothing until further investigation names more people involved.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2019)

So far all I've seen is a story about one randy old fool, worth 6.6 billion dollars, that got caught with his pants around his ankles.

Sadly in a few weeks, his name will be added to the long list of other randy old men that have been found in similar circumstances.

I hope that using him as a poster boy to shed some light on human sex trafficking does some good but I really don't believe that anything will change.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2019)

I could not in good conscious attend any games if he is convicted and I believe and know he clearly was aware the women in that run down dump of a business was fully aware there were trafficked in to the U.S. If I was a player I would ask to b set free to consider other teams. I believe the NFL is going to force him out of the team because the evidence is as I understand overwhelming.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)

Human trafficking is more than a civilian vice.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 26, 2019)

When has the NFL seriously cared about the way men have treated women in the past ? I suppose in the Ray Rice situation they did have to act since the video was horrific,  but in most cases, they have slapped the wrist of the owner/player. Not saying it's right, just seems to be the way the NFL is.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2019)

IMO .. The power structure of the NFL is intertwined with the Commissioner,  Goodell.  He  answers to the owners.  He's  not going to come down hard on 'his boss',  Robert Kraft.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> IMO .. The power structure of the NFL is intertwined with the Commissioner,  Goodell.  He  answers to the owners.  He's  not going to come down hard on 'his boss',  Robert Kraft.



I'll disagree on that being it is well known Goodell does not like Kraft. One sports writer even went as far as saying yesterday Kraft will be out of NFL ownership as a result of this. Jerry Richardson lost his team and the Indy Colts owner Irsay was fine six games for DUI. No one knows anything at his point but this could not be a bigger stain on the NFL so we wait and see. What is weird it was said today Kraft made no attempt to hide it. His chauffer driven Bentley parked, he got out and did his deed nd walked right back to the car and they left. It is incredible that a person with such a high public profile is so stupid to risk it for a "good time" when it is normally done with a great deal of discretion. It was also said the two women he visited were a 40 year old and a 58 year old.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2019)

Agree about the dislike, because yes,  Goodell has hit the Patriots pretty hard in the past.  But there is that power structure situation.
 Just gonna wait and see how it all plays out.  Interesting.

If Kraft is forced out, then his son will take over the team... he is President now.  It would probably be for the better anyway,  just looking at   
Kraft these days. ...he's  not looking totally sharp anymore,   and everyone knows he's not acting it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 26, 2019)

I was listening to the Tony Kornheiser daily podcast and speculation on that show is that nothing major will happen. Kornheiser thinks he will be out but the others reminded him that not only Goodell has to do something but so do the owners and the owners are probably afraid to do something because well, many of them could be caught in similar situations in the future. 

As Bonnie said, the worse that may happen is that Kraft is forced to go on the sidelines, something that is due soon anyway. Yes, Goodell has shown to be against Kraft but the truth is he probably wants this to be swept under the rug as soon as possible.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2019)

I've been following the headlines and talk media only on this. 

If he didn't fund or facilitate the prostitution it's sounds like a solicitation charge although if 'knowingly' and 'minor' turn out to be true he is forked as he should be.


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2019)

Seeing as how Kraft was one of Goodell’s best supporter against the owners in different situations, especially the TV contracts, it is going to be interesting to watch how or what Goodell does with the naughty-minded owner.

If it would be a player involved and not an owner, I am sure that the situation would be handled differently and quicker. It’s called politics. I remember Goodell disciplining Kraft and the Patriots over “deflate gate,” but this is a much bigger issue.

The big money is betting that Goodell will screw this up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2019)

From Deflategate to Inflategate.

I was listening to one of Mr. Kraft's attorneys on television who gave an interesting defense. 

The attorney explained that all poor Mr. Kraft paid for was a traditional massage. The attorney went on to say that Mr. Kraft was shocked when he got more than he had originally bargained for and the addition of those services, for which Mr. Kraft did not pay, could not be considered a crime.

It sounds like a stretch to portray Mr. Kraft as the victim in this situation and it's amazing that he was victimized twice in such a short period of time.

This will be an interesting case to watch.


----------



## norman (Mar 4, 2019)

Old Robert will probably be ask to step aside if he can still walk after his wife gets done with him.  But, he is not guilty until the court finds him guilty. He maintains he paid for a massage and that was legal and was not law violation.  He has to be the most embarassed persons in the USA, especially if it was caught on film.  He surely will be the butt of the joke at the family Thanksgiving dinner.  Good bye Robert, sometimes you just can't catch a break.  :lofl:


----------



## DGM (Mar 5, 2019)

Robert Kraft is a widower.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Kraft's wife died in 2011
If they had children,I feel sorry for them


----------



## norman (Mar 5, 2019)

I did not know that.  I was caught  in a gambling raid once and my excuse was, I thought it was a bingo parlor, maybe he can tell the judge he thought it was a shoe shine stand.  lol 





DGM said:


> Robert Kraft is a widower.


----------



## norman (Mar 5, 2019)

Just saying,  When he passes they will inherit millions of dollars, if it was my dad and at his age, I would give him a mulligan.  lol  





moviequeen1 said:


> Kraft's wife died in 2011
> If they had children,I feel sorry for them


----------



## norman (Mar 5, 2019)

There is nothing more relaxing and refreshing than a massage.  _I have received a few.  _You are required to pay in advance, with that said and we know he has plenty of money and if he was a big tipper, the women may have thought he wanted the _works_.  lol  I would guess  he received the shock of his life..lol  I thinks this falls under INFLATE category with a DEFLATE result for sure. lol :bigwink: 





Aunt Bea said:


> From Deflategate to Inflategate.
> 
> I was listening to one of Mr. Kraft's attorneys on television who gave an interesting defense.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveA (Mar 6, 2019)

Kraft had been married to Myra Kraft for many years.  She was much loved throughout the area for her charitable work.  She died in 2011 at the age of 68.  They have one son, Jonathon, who is president of the Patriots organization.

I see no reason for fans or players to concern themselves over his foolish behavior.  Take a look at our country's highest officials who openly brag about their ****** dalliances and/or try to hush them up.  We're not encouraged to turn our backs on such people.  Why not the same with Kraft?  As disgusting as these people may seem, it's obviously become acceptable, or - - -then again maybe we're the hypocrites and "cherry pick"  who's bad or good?  LOL


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

This has turned into a whole nother story, uncovering lots of illegal activity worldwide connected to this place....

The investigation which ensnared nearly 300 suspected johns, including New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft, has sparked a national conversation about human trafficking and renewed calls to strengthen anti-trafficking laws. Police say some of the female spa employees were locked inside the parlors for weeks at a time and made to engage in ****** acts with clients – some as many as 16 times a day.
Overall, hundreds of work hours and more than $400,000 worth of detective work went into the effort police hope will bring down the suspected underground network – and could be replicated in counties across the USA. 

“This was a lot more widespread than any of us thought,” Martin County Sheriff William Snyder said. “I don’t think most police agencies or sheriffs know how widespread this is.”

More than 10 people connected to the spas have been charged with offenses ranging from racketeering and money laundering to profiting from prostitution. Only one woman, Lanyun Ma, 49, of Orlando, who ran the East Spa in downtown Vero Beach, has been accused by police of human trafficking, but prosecutors have not formally filed that charge and it’s unclear whether it will proceed.
Through a spokesman, Kraft, 77, who police say visited an illicit massage parlor in Jupiter in January, has denied engaging in any illegal activity. His attorney said Thursday that Kraft will not attend a court arraignment set for March 28, despite a court notice requiring him to appear in person. 

Meanwhile, investigators pored over bank and property records of the spa owners, untangling a web of ownership and money that stretched to China. More than $20 million was flowing between China and the Florida spas, Snyder said. The case was growing. ..... there's lots more to read if you care to....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/hidden-cameras-sex-cash-trash-100602545.html


----------

